# Gun advice



## swamprat93 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am currently in the market for a new shotgun. Been looking at the versa max, a5, and super Vinci but am open to other guns. I want something that is dependable in the swamp and in the dove field, if I feel like putting the 20 gauge down. So I need something that will cycle moderately light loads. Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 30, 2014)

Super X 3 Winchester. I also like my new A5


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Beretta A400 will cycle any load you put in it.


----------



## swamprat93 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good stuff about the A400, may have to see  how it shoulders


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 30, 2014)

M2.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 30, 2014)

Model 88


----------



## godevilducker (Jul 30, 2014)

Bought a browning maxus to replace my old gold. I love it never had to first misfire or problem. Bought the carbon fiber maxus with 30" barrels for sporting gun.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 31, 2014)

I have owned and shot ALOT of different shotguns . I bought a Versa Max last year just to try it out and I fell in love . It will shoot anything from the trashy 1 ounce superspeeds to 3.5 in turkeyloads . I think they cycle smoother than any Benelli I have owned .


----------



## Duckdiver (Jul 31, 2014)

Auto 5


----------



## swamprat93 (Jul 31, 2014)

I went today to look at some and left with a SBE2, it shouldered really well for me and look forward to great season with it


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 31, 2014)

You can't go wrong with your choice. I have the long barrel on mine and it works great as a push pole and paddle too.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 31, 2014)

I would go with the A400, but whatever you do DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT buy one of the new 1187 super mags.  I wouldn't take one of those things to the field if someone gave another one to me.  I ended up getting my money back from Remington last year because it was such a piece.


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 31, 2014)

Versa Max is the way to go for the money IMHO!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2014)

Personally I shoot an A-5.  However, based on the test of time, if you are really searching for the ultimate reliable duck gun, look no futher than the Rem 870 magnum version.


----------



## coloradowalt (Aug 1, 2014)

Love my Versa Max


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Personally I shoot an A-5.  However, based on the test of time, if you are really searching for the ultimate reliable duck gun, look no futher than the Rem 870 magnum version.


^^^^^^ this^^^^^^^


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 1, 2014)

He already bought one.


----------



## swamprat93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I purchased a SBE2. Thanks for everybody's  responses. I held the A5 and loved the way it felt but  the barrel setting would take me some time getting use too.  We will see this season if I made a wise choice or not by going with the SBE2


----------



## A7XfoREVer1999 (Aug 1, 2014)

A400 is the best IMO, I haven't seen a bad product come from Beretta


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 2, 2014)

A duck hunter was a pump man until the 90s


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 2, 2014)

Semiauto shotguns weren't what they are now back pre 90s.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 2, 2014)

There is enough going on with calling, timing, following through, and picking up the next shot.  If I can remove having to pump from the equation I am. Just one less thing to screw up.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dude you are going to get a million different answers on what shotgun is best lol i would say go shoot a few different shotguns and see which one you like best. I have a Benelli Nova and i freaking love it. I have dropped it in water and it still worked perfect never had any problems out of it.. but its just what i have and what i like it doesnt mean its any better or worse than the guns the guys above named.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Semiauto shotguns weren't what they are now back pre 90s.



You are so right and I do not think folks now a days realize that.


----------



## wray912 (Aug 12, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> There is enough going on with calling, timing, following through, and picking up the next shot.  If I can remove having to pump from the equation I am. Just one less thing to screw up.



BOOM..click...click click...pump....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2014)

wray912 said:


> BOOM..click...click click...pump....


Walt you saw me fix an 870 in the blind one time. Shooting a pump is like driving a stick. You got to be able to chew gum and walk at the same time


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 12, 2014)

wray912 said:


> BOOM..click...click click...pump....



Dang!!! That was a big ole sprig to!! I think i saw a band!!! I would have killed it if it wasn't for this "potty mouth" pump!!!........................... In reality he was shooting way behind anyway and it was a hen wood duck........


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Dang!!! That was a big ole sprig to!! I think i saw a band!!! I would have killed it if it wasn't for this "potty mouth" pump!!!........................... In reality he was shooting way behind anyway and it was a hen wood duck........


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 12, 2014)

All you youngns just dont know how to shoot a pump.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All you youngns just dont know how to shoot a pump.



There you go.

Shooting magnum loads, an auto has a tendency to
jam due to pressure. AKA, failure to extract. 

That's not sayin' if you have a polished (hopefully back tapered) chamber, it won't cycle every time.
Because it will.

That said, unless you break an extractor or rip a chunk out of the shot shell rim, pump guns are more reliable. IMO.

The old skool Remington 870 Wingmaster  is HARD to beat.

And the Express is almost as good, just not as pretty.

I have all of the above along with a REAL 1100.
Early 60's vintage. I love it too. Fixed IC 2 3/4"
chamber.

Remington 870 Wingmaster 26" fixed modified choke.
12 ga. 3" chamber.

Remington 870 Express 26" screw in choke.
12 ga. 3 1/2" chamber. 

Remington 870 Express 28" screw in choke.
12 ga. 3 1/2" chamber.

Remington 870 Express Youth screw in choke.
20 ga. 3" chamber. (Wabbit gun)HA HA !

I have shot a bunch of shotguns since I was a little boy.
Daddy wouldn't even let me take out a .22 LR alone because it "went to far".

His "modern" and granddaddy's and great granddaddy's
"rabbit ears" shotguns, I could shoot at will. Alone.

If I had a magic wand the next auto would be 
the Remington 105 CTI bottom ejecting, carbon fiber auto. I'm a "lefty"..
Out of my price range.

 I spend all my "big" money on rifles and optics..

Short answer: 870 Wingmaster or 870 Express.
Best bang for the buck. IMO.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 12, 2014)

Big7 said:


> There you go.
> 
> Shooting magnum loads, an auto has a tendency to
> jam due to pressure. AKA, failure to extract.
> ...





Personally I have a bad taste in my mouth with Remington after the issues with the new 1187 that  I had, but I have also heard a lot of bad reviews on the 105 along with the discontinuance of the gun back in 09.. So my question is why not get a left handed auto loader?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Personally I have a bad taste in my mouth with Remington after the issues with the new 1187 that  I had, but I have also heard a lot of bad reviews on the 105 along with the discontinuance of the gun back in 09.. So my question is why not get a left handed auto loader?



I bought one and have posted on other threads.

When I was growing up, a left handed gun.. any gun was way more money. (shotgun or rifle)

When I finally got grown and employed to the point I could afford one , I did buy.

I was so used to right handed guns, I got the safety all mixed up and found it hard to cycle by hand and load.
Couldn't hit squat with it so I sold it.

ALL safety's SHOULD be on the top rear of the receiver, like
most doubles, Mossberg's, etc.. IMO.

I have never owned a 1187, just 1100's so I can't speak to that. 

The "bad reviews on the 105" were a result of the already high-end shotguns spending major $$$
to take it out of the game. (same thing happens with computer software. That's another story.)

I have shot the 105 extensively and it is a fine shotgun.
So fine, it skeered the crap out of the high end players because they knew Remington could out produce them.

Remington is one of the largest mfg. of shotguns.. Along with O.F. Mossberg & Sons By far.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All you youngns just dont know how to shoot a pump.



Slow your roll there now. I can shoot a pump with the best of them.

When we hunt this year, I will show you. Is it legal to hunt with two guns? You will need both SX3s to keep up with me and the old 870. Haha!


I joke I joke. However, I can wield a pump just as well as the autos.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All you youngns just dont know how to shoot a pump.



Thats what i started hunting with and killed ducks just fine.......... Then i saved some money and upgraded to an auto. I have been shooting one ever since and sold all my pumps except for the one my dad gave me. I will never sell that one. To me it is kind of like riding a bicycle will get you where your going...... but a truck is a better choice. Some people still enjoy riding that bicycle, but i'll take the truck.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Thats what i started hunting with and killed ducks just fine.......... Then i saved some money and upgraded to an auto. I have been shooting one ever since and sold all my pumps except for the one my dad gave me. I will never sell that one. To me it is kind of like riding a bicycle will get you where your going...... but a truck is a better choice. Some people still enjoy riding that bicycle, but i'll take the truck.



i still have the 870 wingmaster my dad bought me when i was 13. (almost 25 years ago) i have a maxus that i duck hunt with but when im in the dove field i shoot the 870. i cant even begin to emagine the rounds that have passed thru that pump gun. and never had a hicup. ill never sell that one. now on the other hand i bought an 1187 super mag three years ago. and ill sell that thing cheeeeeeep. i bet it hasnt had 100 rds thru it. (total piece of crap) ill never buy another one. so i dont know if its the quality of remington went south or what but i love my 870.

will the maxus kill birds? absolutely.
but there's just something that makes me smile when i shoot a double in the dove field with the pump gun. turns me back into a 16 year old in the field with my dad.
i can still hear my dad say pick your shots, dont waist the rounds.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chase4556 said:


> Slow your roll there now. I can shoot a pump with the best of them.
> 
> When we hunt this year, I will show you. Is it legal to hunt with two guns? You will need both SX3s to keep up with me and the old 870. Haha!
> 
> ...



I hear ya' lil' bro'..

When I was your age, I had already mastered the
mighty pump gun..

I can still sling them with the best hunters to this day.

Not sayin' trick shooting like on TV. Just sayin'. 

In the end, it ALL comes down to what YOU can hit with
if it's a $129.00 Rossi or a $15,000.00 English SS or OU double,
 the meat that hits the ground, or water is what counts.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 13, 2014)

Most of the old duck hunters I knew (50's, 60's, 70's) shot Browning A-5. Others (my dad and grandfather) shot Remington 11-48's. They did the job very well. When the gas guns came out, many of the younger hunters bought them. I have two 80's model Remington 11-87. They are fine, dependable guns.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Im a pump man myself.  I can take out 3 hand thrown clays with my ol Mossberg 835.  I do however own autos.  They go to the dove field.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Most of the old duck hunters I knew (50's, 60's, 70's) shot Browning A-5. Others (my dad and grandfather) shot Remington 11-48's. They did the job very well. When the gas guns came out, many of the younger hunters bought them. I have two 80's model Remington 11-87. They are fine, dependable guns.


I am in my 60s and you are right if some one hunted with an auto it was an A5. Most folks I hunted with shot an 870 Wingmaster


----------

